# Visit around Keukenhof



## Dido (May 14, 2014)

Last week we taked a few days out. 
And visited the area of Keukenhof in the NL

This year flowers was nearly over only a few pics from the landscape


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for sharing anyway.  
How's things at work?


----------



## gonewild (May 14, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing anyway.
> How's things at work?



Obviously Dido is not at work!


----------



## abax (May 14, 2014)

Beautiful flower overload...POW!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 14, 2014)

What a sight!


----------



## Dido (May 15, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing anyway.
> How's things at work?



Getting wors, we are sold now to a Us Company 

Oh well my time there maybe will come to an end. 

This is why I needed some days with the family. We where at burgers zoo too, I think one of the best in europe, but not orchids....


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 15, 2014)

Well those photos confirm the idea that all tulips are grown in Holland only to be shipped to countries like Japan where they flower the first year, grow the next, and then perish - sounds like a good business model :rollhappy:


----------



## cnycharles (May 15, 2014)

Actually millions of bulbils are sent to the greenhouse in Virginia where we are leasing space; other lessee sells millions of cut flower tulips on major holidays and steady supply rest of time; all starts are shipped from holland

Sp error
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeanLux (May 16, 2014)

The aera is esp. beautiful at this time of the year!!!! Jean


----------



## Trithor (May 17, 2014)

Burger Bush is my favorite get-away during winter. Not too many places that you can wander arround in a 'tropical rainforest' complete with reptiles and fruit bats in the middle of winter in Europe (and it is a mere few km from home)


----------

